# Group Buy #2 Big Three Kits



## cchall (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm in. Put me down for 1


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm interested but need a final price as well


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

its $50 same as last GB


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

I read good! Now I see it plain as day, yeah I'm in. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

We should have 5 pretty soon here, Nosmonster PM'd me. He would be confirming his intention here as well. I pm'd him back with a link to this thread.


----------



## Nosmonster (Jan 24, 2013)

Count me in!
I'll take one of those kits.


----------



## KRider (Feb 3, 2013)

Put me down for 1.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bump.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I received a pm from someone who has a couple of questions that I did not know the answer to.



BruneiCruze said:


> Hi, will this fit a Cruze 1.6 2012? And how much would the shipping to _Brunei Darussalam_ be?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> I received a pm from someone who has a couple of questions that I did not know the answer to.


1 why he PM you? 
2 where the heck is that at?
***Edit*** Its beside Malaysia 

Hahah
Give me his username in a pm and ill talk to him directly 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> 1 why he PM you?
> 2 where the heck is that at?
> ***Edit*** Its beside Malaysia
> 
> ...


Because A couple of days ago I sent out mass PM's to mostly everyone that was online at the time. I really want this 2nd group buy to hit 10


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like the enthusiasm


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Alright guys I just installed my kit and here are some pictures. Mines is the 1.8L


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Here are some more. Easy install Happy with my purchase!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

List updated.
Also if anyone has another vehicle (noncruze) those cars are now being added to this list.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## shaper875 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am interested as well myself. I do not get on CruzeTalk all to often, so if you could email me @ [email protected] with payment details, I would appreciate it in case I don't check back here right away.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok guys we just hit 10, the deal is now locked in! There is no limit on purchases so if you want one you have until 5/7/13 to get in on this deal.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ricksvt80 (Apr 11, 2013)

Do you have a picture of the whole kit? Is the wire from the Alt to the battery fused?

Rick


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

ricksvt80 said:


> Do you have a picture of the whole kit? Is the wire from the Alt to the battery fused?
> 
> Rick


You can take a look at my video in my order form thread and it will show you where they go. 
The alt wire ties into the fuse box and has a 250amp fuse to separate it from the electrical system.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking for more orders if you want to get on this buy!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tvalentino (Apr 17, 2013)

throw me in for a 0 gauge kit... 1.8 LS


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

PM sent


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Update:
Ordered 120 terminals  for current group buy. (Enough for 20 kits)
Heat Shrink Tube- In stock
Bolts- In stock 

Deadline will be on the 7th; when the company gets its resupply of wire.

Still taking orders!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ozzygarcia (Apr 8, 2013)

Alright, you convinced me. Put me down for one for my 1.4 LT.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey Terry, you can hold onto my order and I can give you straight cash $50 at the Lordstown Meet, which is just around the corner. This would save you from paying the shipping charge to me. 
Perhaps you could bring any extra sets to the meet to sell to anyone else that would be interested.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Received my 1/0 gauge Big Three today will be installing today.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I will install this Saturday i promise... Was extremely tired last weekend from a long night out, had no brain power. 

To those who haven't done so get it, so far it seems to improve the V on the battery.


----------



## DFF (May 2, 2013)

Sorry what are these for?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The big three refers to the main current carrying wires in your vehicle's electrical system with this upgrade you will be able to increase the current flow and maximize the power output of your audio system.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> The big three refers to the main current carrying wires in your vehicle's electrical system with this upgrade you will be able to increase the current flow and maximize the power output of your audio system.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


There is also a potential for fuel economy gain through stronger spark that we are currently testing.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There is also a potential for fuel economy gain through stronger spark that we are currently testing.


Sweet

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

Put me down for one set for the 1.4L as long as it doesn't affect my warranty. Is this 4 gauge or 1/0 gauge. I seen mention of both in this thread. Is there a choice? Do I need to PM anyone?

@tecollins1: Ooh Rah Devildog!! Thank you for your service.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm reading 15 volts now.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Company has wire in stock now!
GROUP BUY WILL END TOMORROW!

Check PM Boxes for payment info.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

List updated!
26hrs left on deal!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Sent Terry the money, bump for the day, come on people get on this for the price!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You won't regret, i only regret one thing...

Not having the **** tools to do it, i left it back at my parents house. Installing this Saturday 100%.


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

Trying to decide on the 1/0 or the 4 gauge. Can some of the people that have these installed give some recommendations?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Devildog8791 said:


> Trying to decide on the 1/0 or the 4 gauge. Can some of the people that have these installed give some recommendations?


I believe there are only 2 members that have a 1/0 kit sofar.
H3llon3arth 1.4L & Smurfenstein 1.8L


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Still have 5 more slots open!!!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cable has been shipped from company.
Will be in 1-2 days. Ill keep you posted.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cable will be in tomorrow afternoon guys!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ozzygarcia (Apr 8, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Cable will be in tomorrow afternoon guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Thanks for the update!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cable is in but I'm workin till 11pm tonight and working in the morning at 7am....
I have Monday and Tuesday off so ill do as many as I can then.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

LIST UPDATED
If you have paid already and the list has not been changed to "Paid". that is because you did not include your CT Username in PayPal Payment message. All you need to do is send me a PM with your First and last name and i will verify your payment in my records.

Also I am going to Start Assembly on these this afternnon. Ill give you guys a update on how many kits are complete at the end of each day.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Time to get crack'n























Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Went through all the cable and made "ALL" the cuts.
Finished up 8 complete sets. That's 48 soldered terminals. 
Should have the rest finished by tomorrow night.
















Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

20 kits complete!
Going through all the addresses and getting USPS boxes today will ship all in the morning.

Ecodave and evilelmo will be at lordstown meet so I will give them to you there.









Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice work and very quickly done. Thanks Terry!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

All packed up ready for shipment!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

All shipped.
Most will get them on the 16th
The Hawaii and little rock will get theirs on the 17th.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ozzygarcia (Apr 8, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> All shipped.
> Most will get them on the 16th
> The Hawaii and little rock will get theirs on the 17th.
> 
> ...


Thanks again!


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

I'm new here, but what does this kit do ?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

These cables put less stress on the electrical system and are better than OEM ones.

Also if you plan on doing a sound system, these will be giving you less of that "Dimming" that occurs.



> This wiring added to the factory wiring increases total capacity, which allows it the electrical system sustain a higher load without dropping voltage. The end result is a reduction in amperage required to provide a certain level of power, which results in less stress and less heat.
> 
> This is why, for reliability purposes, most people prefer to run air compressor on 240V instead of 120V. Not only is it easier to get the power without needing a massive breaker, but the reduction in created heat increases longevity.


-XtremeRevolution


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Okay one more question these cables are ran from what to what? Alternator to battery ?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

CyclonicWrath said:


> Okay one more question these cables are ran from what to what? Alternator to battery ?


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12140
Check out post #2
Should answer all your questions.
It also has 2 vids to look at as well.
Shoot me a PM is you have any other questions.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Thanks, I have upgrade the battery to alternator cable on my past vehicles but did not know you needed to do the others, this is a simple project for me I can do this weekend I should have all the wiring in one of my cabnets in the garage thanks for the info ????


----------



## Nosmonster (Jan 24, 2013)

I just receive my kit today. It looks great! Very nice job on the connectors and heat shrink. The KnuKoncepts cable will match my sound system wiring now 
Thanks for the awesome job!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

I got my cables yesterday as well, thanks again Terry! The quality is amazing too!


----------



## ozzygarcia (Apr 8, 2013)

Got my cables today, will install tomorrow. Thanks again Terry!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for your kinds words and the updates. Glad you guys like them.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

I got my cables in yesterday. I will probably install them this weekend. Nice quality.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## shaper875 (Feb 24, 2012)

I made a payment to you via paypal to the email address that you PM'd me and also sent you a PM letting you know that I sent a payment. That was done on the 19th of May. I have not had a response from you so I figured that I would reply here. Let me know if you have any other needs as I think your list shows me as Sharper875 when it should be Shaper875. Thanks Terry.


----------



## cchall (Feb 9, 2013)

I got my cables a week ago and installed them that same day. Instant difference on the volts. Thanks Terry.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

shaper875 said:


> I made a payment to you via paypal to the email address that you PM'd me and also sent you a PM letting you know that I sent a payment. That was done on the 19th of May. I have not had a response from you so I figured that I would reply here. Let me know if you have any other needs as I think your list shows me as Sharper875 when it should be Shaper875. Thanks Terry.


He will give you an update soon. I wouldn't worry about it. He is probably waiting to receive material for the cables.


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

Can I see some pictures of how the box on the battery has been modified to accommodate the positive wire going to the alternator?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just notch out a section were it will meet the edge. Mine looks much different because 1/0 gauge. Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## xPunKx (Jan 25, 2013)

It is possible to start a new group buy !? I'm really interested into getting that kit !!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

xPunKx said:


> It is possible to start a new group buy !? I'm really interested into getting that kit !!


We will need 10 interested members.
If we get three more to come forward I will start a new GB thread (#3)


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## shaper875 (Feb 24, 2012)

iKermit said:


> He will give you an update soon. I wouldn't worry about it. He is probably waiting to receive material for the cables.


I still have not even had a simple acknowledgment of Terry's receipt of my payment. I was on the original list on this group buy so materials shouldn't have been an issue. I understand that I didn't get his notice of request for payment as I had told Terry when I committed to the group buy that I wasn't on CruzeTalk every and gave him my email address to let me know so I could get him paid when the time came. I have emailed, PM'd and commented here on "Terry's" Thread. I would expect the common courtesy of letting me know what the issue, if there is one, is. I guess I will see if I get a response within the next few days and if not I will have to request a refund from Paypal.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

This is the first time I've seen either of these 2 posts.
The kit has already been shipped and you should have already received your kit.

Also I'd like to apologized or the lack of communication and for the delay. 

Pm coming your way.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Brwnelky (Feb 3, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> We will need 10 interested members.
> If we get three more to come forward I will start a new GB thread (#3)
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I'm in for group buy #3


----------



## Cruzeplav23 (May 24, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## WS_Mike (May 23, 2013)

I'm in if a group buy #3 is gonna happen.
4 gauge black wires right?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok we have 4 so I will start a new thread when I have time.
Also note that I will be out of the state and completely removed from any type of communication from the 13th till the 30th of June. Reason being I will be conducting a mountain warfare survival course in California.

It will be the 4ga black wire with the tinned copper terms 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm in for group buy #3


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Alright I'll put one up when I get off work. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

